# What we build.



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

HobbyTalk seems to be a great place for a wide range of hobbies. It surely attracts more than just one crowd. But the model builders here seem largely fixated on two topics: Science Fiction and Monsters.

A few of us, a very few, have been trying to keep some activity in the airplane / military section. I like to build a lot of different subjects, each having its own challenge. I love airplanes because of the amount of detail you can get into one, and they are all open to intensive REAL WORLD research. Discovering some new detail is exciting. I also enjoy cars, though I only have one in the works. Cars are VERY difficult because they need a mirror-smooth finish. An airplane or starship does not need nearly so much loving care as a car body. I also like ship models, same reason as airplane models, they are cool REAL subjects that you can research, study, and even more rarely, get to see the real one.

I hereby challenge everyone here who only build one thing to get a kit outside the science fiction or fantasy genre and see what you can do with it.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Aside from fantasy, sci-fi and horror subjects, I like to build show rods, mainly the reissues of Roth, Barris and Tom Daniel cars.

Once in a while I'll stray to more conventional kits. Here's an AMT 'Duece that I did as a Rat Rod.









Here's a 1/75 Hetzer I did three years ago.









Here's the Hetzer after "mudding" the tracks.









The small scale armor was a nice diversion from my usual subjects.

Right now I'm working on Dave Deal's "Rif Raf andd his Spitsfire". Even though it's a charicature kit I'm going to do the plane in RAF camo.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

You mena like this?

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=27806&cat=509


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Car models are what i build mostly i have all sorts of kits and my tases have changed. I have been selling and trading off all my models and diecast i lost interest in. Kind of tayloring the collection. I've also started on ratfink figure kits and the figure model talent here is a huge help in that.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Model Challenge*

As a change of pace for myself I have been doing some paper models lately. My current project is a diorama of the Brittish R-100 dirigible along with a high mast that was located at St.Hubert near Montreal, Canada. These are 1/700 scale paper models which are a bit of a challenge for me. My wife jokingly calls this my paper doll phase. LOL :freak: Will have pics soon.

AZbuilder
John


*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Do Hawk's Wierd-Ohs and Silly Surfers count as being outside the science fiction and fantasy genres?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, cool stuff! I see the Science Fiction threads are always lively, but the aircraft / military threads are SLOW. I want to wake it up a bit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez, haven't built a tank model since I was a wee lad...methinks 'tis time...thanks for throwing us a challenge, Rogue!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I love getting to see what everyone else is building.
thats why I visit these forums.
dont really care if its sci-fi, military, or just a diorama.
personally, my styrene addiction is rooted heavily in the automotive area.
but really, i just love models!

whats on my desk currently?
1970 Ford Torino Cobra 'Twister Special'


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I haven't built a plane in years, but I have a few plane kits including a 737 Airliner. I have an Apache helicopter, the Wright Bros. Kittyhawk kit, a Minicraft Titanic, a Monogram lunar landing, a space shuttle, and all sorts of great car kits. I just built a Hasegawa Leopold kit not too long ago. I'm relatively new to figure modeling. I've been doing it less than a year. I have to say it's very enjoyable. But, like CJTORINO, I just love models. I wish I had more time to work on them. I can't wait to get back to my PL Munsters kit.

I have photos of my most recent builds in my gallery.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the world of figure modeling! Glad you're with us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I am guilty of not visiting the other sections of this site outside of the Modeling Forum and Moebius. It is incredible to believe that the airplane military section is taking a hit since that catagory of modeling (in general) outweighs us guys by a long shot. I remember how thin this board got after Polar Lights, and before Moebius and Monarch. All of the doors were open and there were a few flies on the wall with a few posts per day. That was it. I might have to take you up on your challenge. I have been wanting to assemble a large 1/16 scale Kubelwagen (but of course I am gonna stick a fink behind the wheel though)!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...now that I think about it, have a Revell Pirate Ship kit stored away...


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

> but of course I am gonna stick a fink behind the wheel though)!


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> Do Hawk's Wierd-Ohs and Silly Surfers count as being outside the science fiction and fantasy genres?


I think so maybe its just me but im thinkin its more automotive/car model themed.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I prefer models by cars, than car models!

No photos yet, but I am working on the Airship USS Akron AMT model.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Over the years I've built pretty much every genre of kit there is. Admittedly I come here mainly for the SF and monster stuff but I'm still heavily involved with military and other subjects.
Here's my latest projects...









Here's one I posted on another thread...



I don't know why the forums here seem to be almost exclusively SF/Horror/Aurora based...they just are.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I only have 1 car that has been worked on in YEARS. I was really getting into them 15 years ago, but I lost interest in the hobby when I started dating. (gee...wonder why...) When I got back into it, I was heavy on Science Fiction but really got hooked on military airplanes.

Here's my '06 GT and the USS Enterprise ca. 1970


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

chevy263 said:


> :thumbsup:


You used the same monster green that I used on my Scuz.....is that a great fink color or what?!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

chevy263 said:


> :thumbsup:


WHAAAA!!! The unpainted ones on the right look like bubble-gum monsters.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I prefer Monster Models so that's what I mainly do,but having said that ...I also build 'Real' Space models, like the Apollo, Gemini, and Mercury space vehicles The cars I do build are Character Cars,ie: Munsters Koach ...Boot Hill Express, stuff like that...even a Star Trek model or two...
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just finishing a Wierd-Ohs " Mama B. and Baby", does that buy me any street cred ???


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My main interests are weird showcars and figures. I build on commission though and most of my projects tend to be aircraft and cars. At the moment I'm commissioned to build:
Tamiya Harley1/6
Imai Harley1/12 
Trumpeter Spitfire 1/24
HO scale brass railway carriage
OTW Designs 1/32 Type VII U-Boat
Testors 1/2 scale Harley twin cam 88 (visible) engine.
All long term, most a pain. I'm taking a short break from them to get a few of my own things done. I need to make it fun for a while!!

Chris.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Roguepink posted:


> HobbyTalk seems to be a great place for a wide range of hobbies. It surely attracts more than just one crowd. But the model builders here seem largely fixated on two topics: Science Fiction and Monsters.
> 
> A few of us, a very few, have been trying to keep some activity in the airplane / military section. I like to build a lot of different subjects, each having its own challenge. I love airplanes because of the amount of detail you can get into one, and they are all open to intensive REAL WORLD research. Discovering some new detail is exciting. I also enjoy cars, though I only have one in the works. Cars are VERY difficult because they need a mirror-smooth finish. An airplane or starship does not need nearly so much loving care as a car body. I also like ship models, same reason as airplane models, they are cool REAL subjects that you can research, study, and even more rarely, get to see the real one.


*



I hereby challenge everyone here who only build one thing to get a kit outside the science fiction or fantasy genre and see what you can do with it

Click to expand...

*. 
It seems you are admonishing us for our choice of subject matter.
I don't need to build outside my interests in order to justify
my science fiction modeling.
The Military/airplane forums are slow because the guys that build
that stuff don't come to HobbyTalk.
Your "challenge" was born from a lack of activity in the airplane/military forums. We're all supposed to build airplanes now just so there will
be posts for you to read?
Why don't you try building the Polar Lights 1:350 _*USS ENTERPRISE
NCC-1701-A*_ and see how little "loving care" a three layer aztec paint
scheme requires. Have fun with the lighting!

I decline to accept your "challenge".


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

" Why don't you try building the Polar Lights 1:350 _*USS ENTERPRISE
NCC-1701-A*_ and see how little "loving care" a three layer aztec paint
scheme requires. Have fun with the lighting!"

Oh, do you mean LIKE THIS?

















And as for the lighting part, I do that, too!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Well, I'm also an airplane model builder - Used to build them for collectors in 1/48 scale.



I also model the Norfolk & Western Railroad in the 1930's.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Really nice work Y3a!! Are those aircraft Williams Bros Kits? The railway dio is excellent!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

We also had a member from South America that built vintage planes from scratch out of exotic woods. He hasn't been around in a while but did tremendous work.


----------

